# My very shy Gold Severum



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

I have a large gold severum called Sven, he's nearly fully grown. Lately he just sits under his rock and doesn't come out for anything, even food unless he's fed by hand. He is by far the biggest fish in there and shouldn't be scared of anything. Is there anything I can do to make him more comfortable in the tank?


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

It's not uncommon for Severums to be super skittish. How big is the tank and what are his tank mates?


----------



## Ishmael_Galon (Dec 9, 2007)

I too have a golden severum that is acting like what you have described. :fish:


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

The tank is 4 foot, with lots of plants, rocks and logs to hide in. There are 4 Bolivian Rams, 2 pictus cats, a small geophargus and several small shoaling fish, barbs and such. It doesn't seem too crowded and all of the water levels stay good and steady. Since posting my first question I have made a dramatic change to the aquascape and made a big cave for him almost 1/4 the whole footprint size, hopefully with more room he'll come out of his shell.
McFLYYY


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

Some Severums are just naturally skittish. They need places to hide but they also need ample swimming space. When he comes out does he dart around like he's been spooked? If so he may feel claustrophobic and is nervous because he can't swim far without bumping into stuff. What worked for me and my nervous Severum "Wimpy" was to add another juvi Severum to act as a companion. It sounds like your tank is already fully stocked so that probably wouldn't work. I've only got my 2 Severums in my 75G and they use up the whole space! Do you get ph fluctuations? that can also unnerve Severums.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Cuddlefish! (Your tank is great BTW)
He used to be very jumpy even when swimming but since he moved in to his big cave he seems much more relaxed. It is a high tank so there is plenty of swimming space and although the tank is full, all of his tank mates are very small and friendly 
I was considering a juvi Severum but I heard that they didn't really get along if they are not paired, and that can be very difficult to get them to do. Thay are a beautiful fish and I would like another one but I don't want to risk someone new beating up Sven :-? Is there any chance of pairing him with a nice girl at his age? he must be a year by now by his size.
Mcflyyy


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comment mcflyyy!

I had one more question - is your tank really bright? Severums aren't big fans of bright lighting. Moving on; I would say there is no reason you couldn't find Sven a suitable companion - whether male or female. It always comes down to individual temperament, you just have to go out there and look for a fish at your LFS that you think is calm and maybe try him out. It may take months to find a companion but the good news is you only need one. Wimpy was well over a year when I added George and the two get along... wait for it... swimmingly! :lol:

Good Luck.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

First thing, Thanks for all of your help, its been great :thumb: 
I don't think the tank is too bright, but it aint mood lighting. Considering some floating plants to cut it down some. Last night Sven was in a redecorating mood and ripped out a couple of plants and I actually like the effect  
I think I'll ask my LFS where to find good sevs, they're not easy to come by down here in AUS. I just saw an AWESOME black/red severum in another thread: My severums at it again (SA Cichlids)
and I'd love to find one. Do you think it'd be a mistake to get a slightly more mature fish? or should I start with a young one?
Cheers,
Mcflyyy

ps, nice pun


----------



## cuddlefish (Jul 16, 2005)

mcflyyy, I'd be inclined to think you'd have better luck with a juvi. A newly introduced adult could take over and give Sven even more to worry about. Temperament is key - spend some time observing any prospects in their environment for a while. You want a juvi that's not reclusive, but also not the one chasing all the others. You'll know the right one when you see him/her.


----------



## mcflyyy (Apr 5, 2008)

I just found out from my LFS that most SA species are banned for import to AUS. Bummer  Aparently if they're not bred here I'm out of luck so that leaves Gold or Green Severums only. Not that they're not nice but still, all the variety I've been seeing out there and cant get my hands on :? 
Thanks for all the advice,
Mcflyyy


----------



## tammy51504fish (6 d ago)

I as well have a golden severum he was the boss of the tank he was loud and in charge well I got a bigger tank and put all of the fish in it 1angle fish one Bala shark 2 discus 1 loch and a sucker fish all the fish died except the angle the sucker and the golden sevrum also known as jack finely got the tank cycled and all good except jack he is so shy and berley comes out! Any buddy have any advice for poor jack?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to C-F @tammy51504fish !

Can you provide more details on your tank size as well as your test results for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate?


----------



## tammy51504fish (6 d ago)

75 gallon and all ranges are good that's the first thing I checked when I fist got the tank they where bad do to new tank but the last 2 months they have been really good ! FINALLY


----------



## Auballagh (Jan 29, 2003)

Hello @tammy51504fish .
And, welcome to Cichlid Forum! 
-
Without seeing a picture of your aquarium, it's kind of hard to imagine what could be bothering that former tank boss. But, one thing that always seems to help is to ensure there are enough furnishings and structure provided in the aquarium for everyone to tuck down into if they think they need to. It's a weird dynamic with Cichlids that way, I guess... more hiding places in the aquarium? More visible Cichlids!
Plus, the Severum is a Cichlid species that is a bit more sensitive to water quality problems and other things than a lot of people would think. So, yours might be still feeling kind of upset (and possibly his gills were injured) from dealing with that cycling tank, and those toxic water conditions that killed off so many of his tank mates.


----------



## tammy51504fish (6 d ago)

Yeah I almost lost him as well but I managed to save him but he hasn't bounced back as I had hoped


----------



## tammy51504fish (6 d ago)

If I had away I would send u a picture of my tank


----------



## tammy51504fish (6 d ago)

There is 3 hides ranging big and medium and driftwood and other places to hide in the tank he really likes hiding behind one of my internal filters


----------

